# 10.5 Danner Prongorn Boots New In Box



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

8" Danner Pronghorn, leather boots. Size 10.5. Given these as a gift. Don't need them. New in box, Still shrink on the box still. $150 Just looked at them at Sportsmans, they are $200 there.


----------

